# Wedding video help



## btaoka (Jun 25, 2014)

Hello all,

I've been asked last minute to video an outdoor wedding for a friend of mine this coming Saturday. I've never really shot video before and before agreeing to do the wedding I did caution that I have no video experience (the reponse I was given was it's better than nothing). I would at least like to do a serviceable job and was wondering if anyone had any tips, tricks, or tutorials about video shooting in general. I have a 70D and a 6D with a 17-40L, 24-105L, 35 f/1.4L and 100mm 2.8L (I also have a GoPro3 that I may set up as well). 

With the 70D, I would like to take advantage of the touchscreen autofocus capability. My biggest concern revolves around the clicking noise from the lens while using the autofocus function. The easy solution would be to buy (or rent) an STM lens (or an external mic), though I would like to avoid buying (or renting) as much as possible (I'm not getting paid to do this). Does anyone have a workaround? Because all my lenses are USM, is it better to NOT use the autofocus capability?

In terms of setup, I was thinking of setting up my 6D on my tripod with my 17-40 and letting that roll throughout the ceremony. I was also going to use my GoPro3 for the same purpose, just from a different angle (anyone have any suggestions?). With the 70D, I was going to use the 24-105 and a monopod to do the majority of the handheld shooting. Does this sound reasonable?

Again I have no clue what I'm doing for videos and any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Jun 25, 2014)

btaoka said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've been asked last minute to video an outdoor wedding for a friend of mine this coming Saturday. I've never really shot video before and before agreeing to do the wedding I did caution that I have no video experience (the reponse I was given was it's better than nothing). I would at least like to do a serviceable job and was wondering if anyone had any tips, tricks, or tutorials about video shooting in general. I have a 70D and a 6D with a 17-40L, 24-105L, 35 f/1.4L and 100mm 2.8L (I also have a GoPro3 that I may set up as well).
> 
> ...



My guess is you'll set the wedding video to music, so using that to cover-up and nasty clicking. Also, you can use noise reduction declicking to edit the audio in post.

Also, I would put the longer lens and the 70D with the 24-105 on the tripod. Especially at the longer focal lengths, the monopod will not be enough stability for the 70D's crop sensor. Use the monopod with the wide angle on the 6D or if you want the extra reach, use the 24-105 on the 6D.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 26, 2014)

I think that with the equipment you have, it is more feasible to use 70D + 24-105 tripod and record continuously for uncut audio. To avoid the sound of the focus motor, you need an external microphone, 1 meter away from the camera. The plug of the microphone needs to be fixed with adhesive tape so that the weight of the wire does not cause connection failures. Without an external microphone, you really need STM lenses, or gives up auto focus. 

6D can be used on the opposite side to the 70D, for short footage detail with 100mm and 35mm, only manual focus. 

The GoPro can be fixed on top of a wall, pointing down, facing the bride and groom.


----------



## acelegendary (Jun 26, 2014)

During the ceremony, definitely use the GoPro as a superwide safety shot. This will give you something to cut to during the edit when you're adjusting focus, changing angles or the record limit stops on your DSLR's. Depending on the venue, placing it in a balcony would be ideal, but it can also be placed on a mini tripod on the floor facing the altar/stage. Hero 3's have terrible battery life, so don't hit record on it too early (10 minutes early will suffice).

I would put the 6D + 17-40 on a tripod (or monopod if it's a version with balance feet and you're confident in being stable) in the front, facing down the aisle during the processional to capture the wedding party and bride entrance. Obviously don't block the aisle, and be mindful of the guests. As for focus, if you're not experienced I would NOT try to manually follow your subjects as they walk towards you. Instead, place the focus towards the middle of the aisle (or closer) and allow your subjects to walk into the shot. Once they're out of focus in the edit, cut to the GoPro or 70D, then cut back to the 6D for your next subject.

The 70D should be placed in the BACK of the venue on a tripod, equipped with your 24-105 (the crop sensor will turn that 105mm to 168mm). During the processional, this will be your groom shoot. Keep in mind it might all be ruined when the crowd stands up and blocks your shot, so you'll have to prepare for this. After the bride has been handed off, readjust the tripod to the center of the aisle (but not too close) for a nice, tight middle shot on the couple. As a professional, I never trust auto focus, but you may want to use it here if you're not confident with the LCD screen. Just make sure to keep an eye on it, and if it's constantly shifting, manually focus on the couple and leave it alone.

At this point your 6D will be shooting the crowd (aka: nothing important), so go up and readjust it to face the couple from the side. Pop on that 100mm (you could have it lying below the tripod) and get a tight shot of the bride or groom, whichever you are facing. If you had a third DSLR, it would mirror this one on the other side. Alternatively, you can just set this camera aside and only worry about your middle 70D shot, as you're probably not getting paid for this anyway, and the middle is the most important. However, if you're not going to mic the groom, then the 6D can be your slightly-less-crappy audio source. Even if you put an external mic on the camera, the audio is still going to be trash due to the terrible preamps, but I digress . . . 

Or, you know, tell her to hire a freaking professional


----------

